# TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*2008 Volkswagen Touareg 2*








Volkswagen calls it the TOUAREG2 and sure it has a fancy new schnoz...








and quite a bit of electronic gadgetry updates among some other more subtle changes, but why the name change? While VW probably won’t admit this publicly, I’m guessing VW wants to ditch the sting of the original TOUAREG launch and tell the world this one is better. It is!








So, the good news or the bad news first? I’ll start with the bad news and on the grand scheme of things, it’s not terrible. There is no heated steering wheel option (V6 & V8), so for those of you in cold weather country, you’re going to need to wear gloves when it gets nippy out. There’s also no Nappa Leather option, which is too bad, because that creamy soft leather feels incredible!








Now on to the good news! The T-2 (as we affectionately call it) is better. While there has been much discussion about the chrome and brushed finishes on the grille, the facelift works, giving the T-2 a stronger look, a tougher stance and just an all around better presence.








Joan Rivers would have been wise to contact VW’s plastic surgeon! 








The plastic grilles in the front bumper is made out of stronger/tougher plastic, which may not sound like a big deal, but I’ve talked with several T-1 owners who have had rocks and other debris shoot through the grilles on their vehicles just a little too easily and considering the hardware VW has in there, better protection makes for better driving.








On the inside of the T-2 is where you will see the biggest changes. VW has made the display in the instrument panel larger and used colors that are easier to read at glance. The T-2 VW sent to us for evaluation was loaded with just about every option you can get. 
















_It's the clearest picture I could get_
We got the bigger, more colorful MFD (as it is now called: Multi-Function Display). There is still a monochrome red MFD for vehicles that are not air suspension or NAV equipped.








The speedometer has these cool little red lights at the numbers that light up when you hi the cruise control and set your speed. The one thing I noticed about our test vehicle is the cruise control would increase your speed in increments of 5mph unlike the T-1 that would do it in 1mph increases.








In the overhead console, VW switched from the black and blue display to a red and black electronic setup that is much, much easier to read. You get the time, you get the date and your direction that is snap to glance.
















There are also changes to the A/C control panel. You can actually push an AC button, making it a bit easier for those owners who don’t actually know the vehicle comes with an instruction manual.
















The T-2 also has new outside mirrors that actually give you a bigger viewing area. This is another one of those subtle, but practical improvements that you really wouldn’t think about until you hop behind the wheel and realize you can see more area behind you.
























The NAV system is basically the same as the previous version DVD with one rather nice exception, the unit comes with integrated satellite radio, which came in very handy when we were taking the thing off road at 13,000 feet elevation miles from anything remotely considered civilization. It as nice to stop for lunch and have tunes rocking the day away.
VW also changed how the seats were stitched together, using different materials rather than all leather and “leatherette.” The sides of the seats are now covered in nylon/neoprene feeling material, which I actually think is an improvement, especially in back. There is no leather surface that can get messed up with putting the seats down in back, because the new material is what brushes up against other surfaces. This should keep the leather looking spiffy much longer.








Power is nicely improved, but it comes at a bit of a price. Half-way through the 2007 model year, the V8FSI engine was phased into production, boosting horsepower to 350… which isn’t half bad. The engine is butter smooth and the delivery is right on the money. But… and it’s a small but, the engine seems to have lost some of its soul. The previous V8 had a deeper, “throatier” sound. The roar out of the exhaust sounded much more bad ass in the T-1! I’m sure the aftermarket will have a good time fixing this issue.








There are a number of electronic changes, one of which is the ABS-plus system that is supposed to make braking off-road and in loose gravel situations much better. How is it? Awesome! 








The T-2 is incredibly intuitive off-road when it comes to stopping. The engineering behind this system is impressive, which is why I’m making such a big deal about it. Off-road and even on gravel roads, when you pound on the brakes, the T-2 grabs the earth like it has claws. 








It is noticeably different from the T-1. Don’t get me wrong, the T-1 ABS system is still rock solid, the T-2 is just that much better.








We had the T-2 for just over a week and put it to the test in the mountains of southwest Colorado as part of our annual Touareg off-road rally. 








Our tester came with 19-inch tires which we were a bit hesitant about and for good reason. The week was going just fine, then on day four as we cruised through a water crossing the “hissing” sound nobody wants to hear happened.








We sliced a sidewall! A 45-series tire is not for off-roading and if you plan to do any of that with the 19 inch tires that come with the T-2 (V8 & V10TDI) you’d better be prepared to spend “jack” time with your ride. 








I know the majority of owners won’t tackle anything more than the speed bumps at the grocery store, but for those who do take on bigger challenges, get yourself a better set of wheels.








































Our week of mountain climbing, mud holing, water crossing and dirt eating was made even better by doing it in a Touareg. You get a lot of looks and stares from people who just can’t believe a Volkswagen is doing what we do. 
































There are some Jeep owners who also didn’t have problems making obnoxious and rude comments, but they usually do it covered in freezing rain, hail and dirt, while we are sitting in climate controlled, seat heated comfort. We did lose the passenger side orange reflector going through one water crossing --- things happen!
















Overall, the Touareg2 continues to be a stellar vehicle! It’s one of the few vehicles that can spend a day in the mountains in the rough and take you home on the highway at autobahn speeds in comfort and style. Frankly, there is no other vehicle on the road (for the price) that gives you such a complete package.








Volkswagen has proven they can take a great vehicle and make it better with the T-2. And the good news continues as VW is bringing the V6 diesel powered Touareg to the United States with plans to have it at dealerships in the first quarter of 2009.








Get ready to see this badge around this time next year.



_Modified by TREGinginCO at 9:06 AM 2-1-2008_


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Nice review RJ.
Can't wait for the V6 TDI !


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (TREGinginCO)*

RJ....U Da Man!
Rick


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (TREGinginCO)*

Excellent review. Spot on. Makes me proud to have my T2. I'll be back!!


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (TREGinginCO)*

"The sides of the seats are now covered in nylon/neoprene feeling material, which I actually think is an improvement, especially in back."
I noticed this on my 07 V6 Package 1 (leather) and afs xenons on the rear seats. When you fold down the 60/40, there is a cloth material on the sides instead of leather. I just assumed all Touaregs had this (my allroad also had this). Was this an 07 addition and not a T2 addition?
I can take a pict when I get home from work if anyone wants to see what I am talking about.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (Shabbis)*

I'm not sure if there was a change during the '07MY, but the change wasn't on the 07 V6FSI that we had in 2006.


----------



## Canuck22 (Jul 27, 2007)

> The speedometer has these cool little red lights at the numbers that light up when you hi the cruise control and set your speed. The one thing I noticed about our test vehicle is the cruise control would increase your speed in increments of 5mph unlike the T-1 that would do it in 1mph increases.["quote]
> Actually the increments can be increased or decreased by 1MPH if you push the 'set and/or reset' button.
> 
> _Modified by Canuck22 at 4:51 PM 1-29-2008_
> ...


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_I'm not sure if there was a change during the '07MY, but the change wasn't on the 07 V6FSI that we had in 2006.

I just looked at my 07. You are correct, the 07s DON'T have the cloth sides. I was confusing it with my old allroad.


----------



## kangelov (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (Shabbis)*

Hi all, 
By looking at VWoA website they claim that the T2 (V10TDI) comes with heated steering wheel as standard option. 
The link is http://www.vw.com/touareg/completespecs/en/us/
and here is a snippet:
Steering Wheel
4-spoke leather wrapped multi-function steering wheel, with cruise control, audio functions, and multi-function onboard computer functions s s s
Steering wheel deformable upon impact s s s
Height adjustable and telescoping steering column s s s
Power height adjustable telescoping steering column n/a n/a s
Heatable steering wheel n/a n/a s
So after all IS there a heated steering wheel in the new T2 V10TDI or IS THERE NOT?
Any T2 V10 owners here to shed some light?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (kangelov)*

My conversations with VW has been about no heated steering wheels any more.


----------



## tgift (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (kangelov)*

I just purchased a 2008 V10, and it does have the heated steering wheel... not sure what package that's part of.


----------



## Brycenator (May 20, 2004)

Great write up! Thanks


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote »_Power is nicely improved, but it comes at a bit of a price. Half-way through the 2007 model year, the V8FSI engine was phased into production, boosting horsepower to 350… which isn’t half bad. The engine is butter smooth and the delivery is right on the money. But… and it’s a small but, the engine seems to have lost some of its soul. The previous V8 had a deeper, “throatier” sound. The roar out of the exhaust sounded much more bad ass in the T-1! I’m sure the aftermarket will have a good time fixing this issue.

BTW: All 2007 v8's are FSI v8's; it was not a mid-year engine in the USA.
Also, IMO, our 07 FSI v8 is "throatier" than our 06 310hp v8, its just so much "more torquey" that you don't get into the meat of the power as easy (if you dirve in "D"), you don't need to -- step on the gas and hold it there a while and you'll find it's soul







. If you drive in "S" or use Paddle_Shifters, you get into the throaty sound and feel the much stronger mid to top.
Nice write-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by ehd at 5:04 AM 1-30-2008_


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (TREGinginCO)*

Nicely done RJ! Also, thanks for that pic of me at the helm in that gnarly section. Glad I wore my bright orange BG shirt for being on the emergency roadside assistance crew that day!








And, I'm with you on the V8 voice comparison. To me, the 310-pony version barks just a bit more soulfully than the 350-horse (hoarse?) version. The FSI sounds more refined and up-market to me, but I prefer the sounds of the first version. Maybe aural beauty is only an exhaust switch away?








Matt


_Modified by VegasMatt at 5:53 AM 1-30-2008_


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (VegasMatt)*

I'll confirm my '08 V10 also has a heated steering wheel for those frigid Phoenix mornings!


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (Cave Creek Alt Fueler)*

Very Nice write up....PROST....







I sure hope to be sitting in my very own V6 TDI by this time next year.....


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (0320thGTI)*

UPDATE:
About the heated steering wheel on the V10TDI. I just got confirmation from VW on this. It originally wasn't in the T-2, but has since been re-added to the V10TDI.
So, if you want the 65-thousand dollar TOUAREG... you get toasty digits!!!!


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_UPDATE:
About the heated steering wheel on the V10TDI. I just got confirmation from VW on this. It originally wasn't in the T-2, but has since been re-added to the V10TDI.
So, if you want the 65-thousand dollar TOUAREG... you get toasty digits!!!!









Where can you find a 08 v10 for $65k (with the motor included)







...when I config one like my 07, its close to $80k.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_
And, I'm with you on the V8 voice comparison. To me, the 310-pony version barks just a bit more soulfully than the 350-horse (hoarse?) version. 


Great write up for sure!

can't say I agree with you guys on the sound comparison though...I find 5 valve engines in general sound a bit ratty compared to 4 valve engines...the FSI sound improves with mileage, mine was quiet and boring at first, but its good and raspy now


----------



## bayoubengals (Jun 26, 2006)

Laugh it up, I used my heated steering wheel on this brisk Baton Rouge morning -- it was damn near below 40.
We're a tropical people down here, I couldn't live without it.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (bayoubengals)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bayoubengals* »_Laugh it up, I used my heated steering wheel on this brisk Baton Rouge morning -- it was damn near below 40.
We're a tropical people down here, I couldn't live without it.

LOL, I don't even use my seat heaters and get







if my wife turns mine on to mess with me. I can't imagine anyone wanting/needing a heated steering wheel; maybe chicks, but dudes should "man-up" and deal with a room-temp wheel (and seat)


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (ehd)*

Great thread!


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_can't say I agree with you guys on the sound comparison though...I find 5 valve engines in general sound a bit ratty compared to 4 valve engines...the FSI sound improves with mileage, mine was quiet and boring at first, but its good and raspy now









The only one I've heard was the one at the rally, and it only had 3500 miles on it, as shown above in the pics. Maybe it's past that that it develops its vocal chords and sounds more like the old 4.2-liter.
Matt


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (NickM)*

bump


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (TREGinginCO)*

What were the Jeep owners saying? I am very curious!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? A Review (charlatan)*

Without going into detail... because I'm feeling somewhat diplomatic (which almost never happens)--- let's just say their comments were completely based on ignorance and possible jealousy.


----------

